# Hello from the UK!



## johnhamilton (May 11, 2011)

Just a quick hi to everyone on this forum, hope to get to know a lot of you well and hear what you have to offer, and maybe hear what I have to offer!

Take care for now


----------



## johnhamilton (May 11, 2011)

Also, long shot here but is there an iPhone app for this forum?
probably not enough iPhone users to need one I guess?


----------



## maraskandi (May 11, 2011)

I don't think there's an app, but I'm on WP7 anyway. Still nothing to stop ya from using the phone browser when you're on the move. 

Welcome to the forum John!

Is your middle name William?


----------



## johnhamilton (May 11, 2011)

Using iPhone browser now yes, and yes it is how did you know?


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 11, 2011)

Welcome to VI John! 

A universal forum app for iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch is here - they were kind enough to optimize specifically for VI Control but also works great universally with most online forums:

http://forumsapp.com/


----------



## johnhamilton (May 11, 2011)

At that cost I'll just stick to safari heh, time for lunch!


----------



## maraskandi (May 11, 2011)

Ahh, cool, so there is a forum app!

Googled you  nice music!


----------



## johnhamilton (May 11, 2011)

Most my stuff is on my blog link in signature no need to google! Off to sort website out!

P.s dont look at my myspace it's old and embarrasing!


----------



## maraskandi (May 11, 2011)

Umm myspace, sorry, too late..
I'll check out the more recent stuff instead then 

Brighton's a great place, especially for live music.
Here in Southampton if you wear a hat, people look at you as if to say, that person's weird, in Brighton people are curious, and it's far more alternative and tolerant there. Apparently a bad place for parking wardens, it's the town, or city I should say now, in the UK where they're most likely to get beaten up and suffer violence from angry parkers.  Those Brightonians have got it down...


----------



## johnhamilton (May 11, 2011)

Ah well then it's a good job I've moved up north


----------



## maraskandi (May 11, 2011)

Are you working as a traffic warden lol?

Sound mate, welcome again!


----------

